# [solved] Atheros Wlan-Karte will nicht

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab Probleme mit meinem WLAN.

lspci -v zeigt mir bei meiner WLAN-Karte folgendes:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1112

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fbff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-15-17-ff-ff-24-14-12

   Capabilities: [170] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

Im kernel hab ich folgendes:

```
Linux Kernel Configuration

  [*] Networking support --->

     -*-  Wireless --->

     <*>     cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

     [ ]   n180211 testmode command

     [ ]   enable developer warnings

     [ ]   cfg80211 regulatory debugging

     [*]   enable powersave by default

     [ ]   cfg80211 DebugFS entries

     [*]   cfg80211 wireless extensions sysfs files

     < >   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

     <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

      Default rate control algorithm (Minstrell) --->

     [ ]   Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support

     [ ]   Select mac80211 debugging features --->

  

  Device Drivers --->

     [*] Network device support -->

     [*] Wireless LAN --->

   <*>  Atheros Wireless Cards --->

   [*]   Atheros wireless debugging

   <*>   Atheros 5xxx wireless cards support

   [*]     Atheros 5xxx debugging

   <*>   Atheros 802.11n wireless card support

   [*]     Atheros ath9k debugging

   < >   Atheros AR9170 802.11n USB support
```

Ich schätze das zu viel auch nicht gut ist oder? Was hab ich da vergessen zu aktivieren, bzw was ist zu viel?

Wenn ich als root /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart ausführe, bekam ich das:

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

    preferred_aps=( "ESSID" "ESSID" )

    and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

    or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

 or hardcode the ESSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

    essid_wlan0="any"

 or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

    adhoc_essid_wlan0="WLAN"

 or hardcode the ESSID against the interface (not recommended)

    essid_wlan0="ESSID"

 Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

Dann hab ich in der /etc/conf.d/net folgendes ergänzt.

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

essid_wlan0="any"

Danach bekomm ich folgenden Fehler:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart\

 * Caching service dependencies ...\

 *  Cannot add provide 'net', as a service with the same name exists!

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

 Was mach ich falsch?

 LG Roland

----------

## tuam

Hallo Roland,

der hier sollte der richtige Treiber sein: "Atheros 802.11n wireless card support".

Wenn es keinen Grund dagegen gibt, würde ich die Treiber zunächst alle als Modul kompilieren, dann testet es sich leichter. Die "Debugging information" brauchst Du meiner Meinung nach eher nicht, das spammt nur das Log voll.

Dann würde ich schrittweise weiter vorgehen:

- wird das Modul geladen (lsmod)

- Was sagt dmesg?

- Kann man mit "iwlist scan" etc. Deinen Router finden?

- wpa_supplicant einrichten

- net.wlan0 scharfschalten oder networkmanager / wicd einrichten

FF,

Daniel

----------

## LinuxTom

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> lspci -v zeigt mir bei meiner WLAN-Karte folgendes:

 

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)

Mach mal folgenden Befehl (aus sys-apps/pciutils):

```
update-pciids
```

Dann sollte da auch ein richtiger Name stehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@tuam

muss ich demnächst probieren.

@LinuxTom

Besser?

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2427 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave Device 1112

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fbff0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-15-17-ff-ff-24-14-12

   Capabilities: [170] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

LG Roland

----------

## Beforegod

Hast Du das mal angesehen: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rfkill

Kann es sein das Deine Karte Software/Hardwareseitig deaktiviert ist?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du das mal angesehen: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Rfkill
> 
> Kann es sein das Deine Karte Software/Hardwareseitig deaktiviert ist?
> ...

 

Hab mir den Artikel durchgelesen, und gemerkt, dass ich rfkill auch installiert habe.

Wenn ich das WLAN per FN + F2 aktiviere (Lämpchen leuchtet) bekomme ich bei rfkill list folgendes:

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: no

Wenn ich es wieder ausschalte (Lämpchen leuchtet nicht) bekomme ich folgendes:

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: yes

Ich habe aber nicht ganz verstanden was er damit sagen will.

Ich glaube es betrifft mich damit nur der Soft blocked Wert, da der Hard blocked Wert nur anzeigt obs aktiviert ist oder nicht (und das macht auch das Lämpchen)

@ tuam

alle drei (ath5k, ath9k und ar9170usb) als Modul eingebunden. (Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es der ar9170usb ist, die ist ja über pci eingehängt.)

Wie lade ich treibermodule?

lsmod zeigt mir dann an welche Module geladen sind oder?

LG Roland

----------

## Beforegod

Ok, das wäre in die Kategorie "ist ausgeschalten" gegangen.

wenn die WLAN Karte aktiv ist, sollte es auch gehen.

Probier mal ein:

modprobe ath9k

Danach ein lsmod und ein iwconfig ob ein Device "wlan0" vorhanden ist.

Sollte alles bis hierhin funktionieren, probiere dann nochmal ein /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

@Beforegod

Du hättest gemeint dass ich das Wlan aufdrehe, und rfkill es softwaremäßig wieder abdreht?

Also:

```
# modprobe ath9k

FATAL: Error inserting ath9k (/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r12/kernel/drivers/net/

wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko): Invalid argument

# ls /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r12/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/

ath9k_common.ko  ath9k_hw.ko  ath9k.ko

# lsmod

Module      Size Used by

# iwconfig

wlan0   IEEE 802.11bg   Mode:Managed   Access Point: Not-Associated

   Tx-Power=off

   Retry   long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

   Encryption key:off

   Power Management:off

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 Failed to configure wireless for wlan0            [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start
```

Das komische ist nur, ich hab den Rechner mal neu aufgesetzt weil ich ihn kaputt-konfiguriert habe, aber davor ist es gegangen.

LG Roland

----------

## Beforegod

Verwundert mich jetzt etwas. Sind Deine Wireless Treiber nun als Modul oder im Kernel?

Meinte eher das WLAN Softwareseitig  ausgeschaltet ist. Sind irgendwelche Wireless Treiber im Kernel?

Ansonsten mal.mit rfkill alles auf off und dann wieder on schalten.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

wie geht das mit rfkill?

----------

## Beforegod

rfkill block all

rfkill list

rfkill unblock all

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, ich würde auch die /etc/conf.d/net zunächst auf folgendes anpassen 

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15
```

Für weiteres schaue auch noch mal im Wiki

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Wireless_Networking

Mann verzeihe mir wenn ich daneben liege, ich habe schon ewig kein WLAN mehr eingerichtet...

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, ich hab das eingetragen, und die wpa_supplicant.conf erstellt, und jetzt funktioniert die Karte

----------

